

Think Quarterly: Innovation  - topherjaynes
http://www.thinkwithgoogle.com/quarterly/

======
pyrmont
I was critical of an earlier edition
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2362741>) so thought it only right to
say Google has done a far better job making a high-quality magazine website
with this one.

